# [email protected] Extinct Infrations on



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

I've had 1 infraction on here from the mods in all my years and Posts (from that little cnut Tom for swearing lol)....It was for a week BUT it still shows on my profile!!!!

WHY?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Where it with pride to remind you to be nice!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

biglbs said:


> Where it with pride to remind you to be nice!


fuk off (lol x)


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Because you where a bad boy and should be reminder of this on a daily basis


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Because you were a cnut then and are still a cnut now?? lol


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Uriel said:


> fuk off (lol x)


Did'nt take me long to get one either as Mars attacked,can i join your cntu club,ya Fecker---start a thread for all of us? :whistling:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

you lot are a fuking disgrace........that little funkster (tom) is as naughy saucy cnut and had the cheek to infract me......it reminds me of injustice and the rife cnut hood on ukm and nothing more....free me of the infraction.........free the "UKM one" lol


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

biglbs said:


> Did'nt take me long to get one either as Mars attacked,can i join your cntu club,ya Fecker---start a thread for all of us? :whistling:


free the "UKM 2" lol

when they expire - get thee rid of them


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Uriel said:


> you lot are a fuking disgrace........that little funkster (tom) is as naughy saucy cnut and had the cheek to infract me......it reminds me of injustice and the rife cnut hood on ukm and nothing more....free me of the infraction.........free the "UKM one" lol


You're not the only one I have it too, but mine was for posting porn in GC lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

coz your banned from all the other forums so you need reminding :lol:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Fullhouse said:


> You're not the only one I have it too, but mine was for posting porn in GC lol


i'm not sayig do not chastie naughtyness..........i just dont see the opoint of it cluttering my sh1t up for ever.....even pedos and rapist get off the register...we're stuck for ever


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

ewen said:


> coz your banned from all the other forums so you need reminding :lol:


lol...i was only ever banned from test muscle (only forum ever to be banned from as it is gay lol) for 2 weeks - but upon checking - my account no longer exists....2 faced cnuts lol


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Uriel said:


> free the "UKM 2" lol
> 
> when they expire - get thee rid of them


PERHAPS IF WE SHOUT!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

biglbs said:


> PERHAPS IF WE SHOUT!


yeah shout...let it all out............these are the things we can do with out...so cmon......i'm talking to you (lorian) come on


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Uriel said:


> i'm not sayig do not chastie naughtyness..........i just dont see the opoint of it cluttering my sh1t up for ever.....even pedos and rapist get off the register...we're stuck for ever


You gotta wear it like a scar,so everyone knows not to feck with you!grrrr:death:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Fullhouse said:


> You're not the only one I have it too, but mine was for posting porn in GC lol


free the "UKM 3"


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

biglbs said:


> You gotta wear it like a scar,so everyone knows not to feck with you!grrrr:death:


no one else can see it/ can they?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

we should set up an occupy UKM camp.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

chilli said:


> we should set up an occupy UKM camp.


yeah......lets not wash and hang around female journals..............oops , Flinty does that aleready with Rykard (who cant spell Richard), EEZY and a few other sex pests pmsl


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Uriel said:


> no one else can see it/ can they?


Ok smartass,your right-----------"these are the things we can do without,come on..."


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

biglbs said:


> Ok smartass,your right-----------"these are the things we can do without,come on..."


did you just check my profile u gay cnut? lol


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Uriel said:


> did you just check my profile u gay cnut? lol


Infraction 2 coming up! Pmsl.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Ginger Ben said:


> Infraction 2 coming up! Pmsl.


is that gay code for your erection? confused!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

i could make up some posters for the cause?  x x


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

RXQueenie said:


> i could make up some posters for the cause?  x x


i'm guessing they will star your breasts?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Uriel said:


> did you just check my profile u gay cnut? lol


I don't have to hold my towel up!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Uriel said:


> i'm guessing they will star your breasts?


3 big c0cks actually x x


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

biglbs said:


> I don't have to hold my towel up!


it has "wings" lol


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

RXQueenie said:


> 3 big c0cks actually x x


ah - some plers from your gym involvrd to.................cool pmsl


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> 3 big c0cks actually x x


Your ok on ginger thread one now then!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

biglbs said:


> Your ok on ginger thread one now then!


hahahah! i dare not talk about c0ck size in there x x


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

RXQueenie said:


> hahahah! i dare not talk about c0ck size in there x x


anything bigger than 2 cm is uselrss anyway lol - FACT


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Uriel said:


> I've had 1 infraction on here from the mods in all my years and Posts (from that little cnut Tom for swearing lol)....It was for a week BUT it still shows on my profile!!!!
> 
> WHY?


Only you can see it on your profile.

Members cannot view other members infractons.

That actually gives me an idea ... we could allow UK-M Platinum Members to view Infractions so they can see who's been naughty :sneaky2:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

That's my point. I don't want to see it, it expired years agoxxx

I know I'm naughty lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ha ha l have one too from Tom for " insulting another memeber "


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Milky said:


> Ha ha l have one too from Tom for " insulting another memeber "


How long ago?Not anoborlacks?:laugh:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

biglbs said:


> How long ago?Not anoborlacks?:laugh:


About 3 yrs l thnk mate, cant remember who it was but went to town on him for being an arrogant pr**k, he's not on here any more.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

I got one for talking about WC. Quit you fvcking moaning you old bastard!! You not special!!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

I know others have them......I know they ate not special......I just simply do not see a reason for them to clutter my profile after expiration for life


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Uriel said:


> I just simply do not see a reason for them to clutter my profile after expiration for life


I agree that after they have expired they should drop off. However, I've just looked and there is no automated way to make that happen.

If I delete it manually on just your account then I'll get bombarded with PM's from other people also wanting them removed, and I need to be equally fair to everyone.

If it's possible to automatically remove them in future software versions I will.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Lorian said:


> I agree that after they have expired they should drop off. However, I've just looked and there is no automated way to make that happen.
> 
> If I delete it manually on just your account then I'll get bombarded with PM's from other people also wanting them removed, and I need to be equally fair to everyone.
> 
> If it's possible to automatically remove them in future software versions I will.


Why not simply delegate to the mods to delete the infractions they impose when they have expired, they cant be handing out that many?


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Uriel said:


> Why not simply delegate to the mods to delete the infractions they impose when they have expired, they cant be handing out that many?


Maybe it should be up to the mod that gave it out to delete it when it expires, maybe make them think twice if they have twice the work to do.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Lorian said:


> I agree that after they have expired they should drop off. However, I've just looked and there is no automated way to make that happen.
> 
> If I delete it manually on just your account then I'll get bombarded with PM's from other people also wanting them removed, and I need to be equally fair to everyone.
> 
> If it's possible to automatically remove them in future software versions I will.


But now you have said that everyone may start bombarding you!or the Mod that imposed it?!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Or just don't be naughty in the first place


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Magic Torch said:


> Or just don't be naughty in the first place


I am so missunderstood,i never meant to call anyone a cnut!I am dyslexic-honest lol


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

I think they should stay on forever. Like a guilty secret.


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Magic Torch said:


> Or just don't be naughty in the first place


 :innocent: I'm an angel but just because some got insulted by a naked pre-op ladyboy I get stuck in the naughty corner


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> Or just don't be naughty in the first place


Bro......that's like saying to micheal Angelo...."knock the ceiling painting on the head"


----------

